# Archery Deer Season Opens on Wednesday



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Sept. 30, 2008

Contact Rod Clute 517-373-1263 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Archery Deer Season Opens on Wednesday

Department of Natural Resources wildlife officials say hunters should find a slightly larger deer population this fall than they did last year as archery deer season begins statewide Wednesday.

The population is up in the northern Lower Peninsula, said DNR deer specialist Rod Clute. And although its down in the Upper Peninsula and stable in southern Michigan, were estimating about a 5 percent increase in deer numbers from last season.

Last year, 300,000 archery hunters spent 4.2 million days afield, taking 126,000 white-tailed deer.

Hunters are reminded that it is illegal to bait deer in the Lower Peninsula this year, following the discovery of a deer with chronic wasting disease (CWD) in a privately owned facility in Kent County. But Clute said the DNR does not anticipate the regulation change will have much of an impact on the harvest.

Our surveys show that success rate for hunters who bait and hunters who dont are very similar, Clute said.

The second major change in regulations this fall involves antler restrictions in the Upper Peninsula. Hunters who wish to shoot two bucks in the Upper Peninsula will have to purchase the combination tag and will be restricted to one buck with at least three antler points on one side and one buck with at least four antler points on one side. Hunters who prefer to buy an archery and/or firearms license will not be subject to the antler restrictions, but are limited to one buck.

If you take a buck during archery season on an archery license, you are finished hunting for bucks in the Upper Peninsula for the season, Clute said.

Hunters are also reminded that they can take an antlerless deer during archery season with a buck tag from a combination license or an archery license.

Archery season continues through Nov. 14, then takes a 16-day break for
firearms season. It reopens Dec. 1 and runs through Jan. 1.

DNR officials ask hunters to voluntarily bring their deer to a check station, but remind hunters that a mandatory deer check is required in the nine townships in Kent County surrounding the captive deer facility that produced a deer with CWD.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Sweet!
I was wondering when archery season was going to open up this year.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I better start practicing tonight so I can wound something tomorrow. Can we use bait during this new season ?

Relax, only joking...


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Cedar Swamp said:


> I better start practicing tonight so I can wound something tomorrow. Can we use bait during this new season ?
> 
> Relax, only joking...


Now that is funny.....


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Matt V said:


> Now that is funny.....


  :lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

holy cow i didnt know we had 4.2 million days for hunting this season!!!!

see i can play too!

ill be out every one of them!
it also says archery season takes a break!!! archery season never takes a break... i just get the orange out and join the pumpkins with my bow 

take a break my butt!! 

on a serious note... good luck this year everyone and be safe so we can share stories!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Good luck to all you bowhunters braving the rain tomorrow. Just keep in mind that blood trails dissipate rather quickly with rain.


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> Good luck to all you bowhunters braving the rain tomorrow. Just keep in mind that blood trails dissipate rather quickly with rain.


A good shot will take care of this


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

SuperSnapper said:


> A good shot will take care of this


So true. Unfortunately those are never guaranteed.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

It will not rain 2marrow......if we all say it we can make it happen 

good luck....6am can't come soon enough


----------

